# Next PAT Test???



## divingcop911 (Jan 23, 2006)

Does anyone know when the next PAT is being administered, how much it costs, and how often the are administered? Thanks.


----------



## Dr.Magoo (May 2, 2002)

Schedule:

http://www.mass.gov/Ehrd/docs/cs/medicalstandardspat/cs_pat_schedule.rtf

General Information:
http://www.mass.gov/?pageID=hrdmodulechunk&&L=2&L0=Home&L1=Civil+Service&sid=Ehrd&b=terminalcontent&f=cs_medicalstandardspat_pat_schedule&csid=Ehrd


----------



## divingcop911 (Jan 23, 2006)

Thank-you good Doctor :doctor:


----------

